# BLS in Calgary



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Anybody else see the show last night? I thought that it was quite good. Zakk did his thing and he does it well. The sound was not bad, but I think could have been better. I was a bit thrown off by the SNL type ending of the show, but overall, a good time.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Please expand on the SNL ending? What happened?


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Well, they played the last song and instead of the typical going off and returning for an encore, the band started huging each other as well as all these people that were guests or something and they continued doing this for at least 5 minutes while the drums were being taken down immediately and all this time the song what a wonderful world was playing over the speaker system. 

You know the end of SNL when the whole cast stands around chatting and hugging each other while music is playing and the credits are rolling? That is what the end of the conert was like...it seemed a bit odd to me.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

That is fairly bizarre. I don't think I have seen that before. At a concert anyway.


----------

